# Planted aquarium shrimps



## MJoy (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I started my first planted aquarium 10 days ago. I am using ADA substrate, additives and fertilizers. And I am happy to see new growth of the plants. Now I want to add some *shrimps *and *oto catfish* for algae control and cleaning purposes. I am not going for any other fishes now. Later I will add a group of *tetras*.

But I have a doubt, regarding the shrimps. I am confused between *Amano *and *Red Cherry* shrimps. As I am from India, and I do not have much suppliers here. And the few, who are selling Amano, selling it at a very high price. So, I decided to go for Red Cherry, though they are not cheap as well, but they are as compared to Amanos. But I want to know, how effective they are? Will the Cherries serve my purpose?

Please give me advice, regarding these issues, and also for any other good compatible fishes. I will highly obliged all your advises, please help me out with my First planted attempt.   

Regards,
Joy


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Cherry shrimp are small and generally are generic bottom dwellers; they would more than likely breed in your tank. 

Amano shimp do eat some algae, he larger and cannot have babies in freshwater. 

Here in the USA both are really cheap.


----------



## MJoy (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Mountain Maker, so can I add Cherry and a few numbers of Amano together. And does Cherry clean plants as well? And what about Amano?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Here Tropica compared cherries, amano and some others. For the rest, cherries.are a little weaker and more likely to get eaten by bigger fish but the advantage is they reproduce like crazy. If they are really that expensive you can easily breed them and sell them.


----------



## MJoy (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Yo-han, the link was really helpful. One more question, can I add both Amano and Cherry in my tank, size 140L? Will Amano attack the Cherry?


----------



## 1077 (Nov 7, 2011)

I keep them together with no issues, other than Amanos will leave the tank if not covered.
Kept finding the Amanos on the floor sometimes a few feet away from the tank when it was open topped.Assume they climbed heater cable,intake /return hoses.
Put glass top's back on and plastic trim(notched out for intake tube,return, and no more wanderer's.
Seldom see baby cherry shrimp's but some must survive for they continue to multiply.
I do have lot's of plant's wood for them to hide in,and keep some in smaller species only tank lest the community fish begin to deplete number's too drastically.
(haven't seen this yet in couple year's).
I trade some of the cherry shrimp for store credit.:usa2:


----------



## MJoy (Feb 18, 2013)

1077 said:


> I keep them together with no issues, other than Amanos will leave the tank if not covered.
> Kept finding the Amanos on the floor sometimes a few feet away from the tank when it was open topped.Assume they climbed heater cable,intake /return hoses.
> Put glass top's back on and plastic trim(notched out for intake tube,return, and no more wanderer's.
> Seldom see baby cherry shrimp's but some must survive for they continue to multiply.
> ...


Thanks, i will go for Cherry then, I do not have a covered top on my tank LOL... And how effective are the Cherry shrimps? Will they take care of all the algae on bottom, wood and plants?


----------



## 1077 (Nov 7, 2011)

Not as efficient at eating algae as Amanos in my view/expierience.(smaller).
Would be best to try and determine cause of algae (often too much light,too long).


----------



## MJoy (Feb 18, 2013)

ok thanks for the advice...


----------



## MJoy (Feb 18, 2013)

thanks man


----------

